# affichage vidéoprojecteur inversé



## Tokinawa (16 Novembre 2011)

bonjour à tous, 
je vous expose mon problème, dans mon école nous travaillons tous sur Mac, nous avons des vidéoprojecteurs au plafond (réglés sur le mode plafond) jusque là rien de bien particulier tout fonctionne.
J'ai une prof qui à voulu connecter son Macbook Pro personnel sur un vidéoproj et l'image était inversée. D'habitude avec d'autres mac (air, imac macbook) cela fonctionne correctement. 
Elle m'a dit avoir eu le même problème aux USA, ils ont du aller dans le menu du projecteur pour inverser l'image, seulement les gens qui utilisaient le projecteur, après elle, avaient l'image inversée puisque les réglages avaient changé.
Le problème viendrai donc de son Macbook Pro.
Auriez vous une solution ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tokinawa (18 Novembre 2011)

au final j'ai trouvé la solution toute seule. 
préférences système > moniteurs 
quand l'ordi est relié au vidéoprojecteur 2 fenêtres s'ouvrent, l'une concerne l'écran, l'autre le moniteur. une page comporte les options de rotation. l'ordi de ma prof était réglé sur 180° je l'ai remis sur standard. 
mais ça je ne pouvais le voir uniquement quand l'ordi est relié.


----------

